# Preamplificador Balanceado + Control de tono



## Ramon-DC (Nov 10, 2010)

Estoy en un apuro ENORME, necesito un premaplificador balanceado (que no sea el de SoundWestHost) con control de tono, si alguien tiene los diagramas y PCB de uno bueno estare eternamente agradecido. 

Ya utilizé el buscador, pero siempre me topo con el "preamplificador con triple tono y linea mezclada" ese no me sirve, pues en primera son dos lineas delas cuales solo necesito una, y en segunda esta muy "grande" y ocupo algo sencillo.

De antemano Gracias 

Saludos 

_PD:La verdad me siento mal pidiendo tanto, pero de verdad lo necesito._


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Aca te paso un pre balancaeado: El pcb no lo encuentro aun pero ya te lo paso!!

El control de tonos, de dos o tres bandas?


----------



## Ramon-DC (Nov 11, 2010)

Puendo ando buscando uno de 3 bandas, enserio men pruebo ese circuito, Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Algo asi?

Espero te sirva!


----------



## angel36 (Nov 30, 2010)

pipa09 
armaste este pre?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 30, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> pipa09
> armaste este pre?


 

El pre si lo arme, es el que uso en las potencias, y el algunas otras aplicaciones!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

Aclaración para Angel (porque creo saber a dónde apuntás ):
Pre, en el post#2.
En el post #4 hay un simple control de tonos (ahora me cierran un par de cosas)


Saludos


----------



## santicoll (May 26, 2011)

hola gente... PIPA09 vos me podes decir cual es el IC que usa ese circuito y t*E* pediria si podes subir el pcb o algun grafico un poco mas claro... o la lista de componentes... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pipa09 (May 28, 2011)

santicoll dijo:


> hola gente... PIPA09 vos me podes decir cual es el IC que usa ese circuito y t*E* pediria si podes subir el pcb o algun grafico un poco mas claro... o la lista de componentes... desde ya muchas gracias


 
De cual circuito haces mencion?


----------



## santicoll (May 30, 2011)

circuito es el del previo balanceado porque no *SE* pueden ver muy bien los componentes.
si tenes el PCB y lo podes subir, mucho mejor.
desde ya gracias


----------



## crimson (May 30, 2011)

santicoll ¿probaste con éste? yo lo armé y funciona OK.
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm
Saludos C


----------



## chinoelvago (Jun 1, 2015)

hola crimson consulto na hay problema si alimento el diagrama con 15+- .¡como se regula la ganancia del pre?
 gracias


----------



## crimson (Jun 1, 2015)

Con +/- 15V va lo más bien. Para aumentar la ganancia podés 1) bajar las resistencias de 470 ohm que van con los capacitores de 100uF a masa (hasta 47 ohm va bien), o 2) subir las resistencias de 100K que están en el operacional (las dos, la de la pata + y la de la pata -) pero creo que no hace falta, con la ganancia que tiene va bien para un micrófono.
Saludos C


----------



## chinoelvago (Jun 3, 2015)

gracias crimson por la respuestas ,pensaba que se le podia agregar un potenciometro para el nivel de ganacia gracias


----------



## crimson (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola chino, me faltaba uno, que es el que te interesa, para un solo pote de control de ganancia:

Saludos C


----------

